# Thunder 9 or 9UC?



## rmocarsky (May 8, 2009)

Hi, gunners . . .

I have been having my frugal intellect "perked" by the seemingly no-nonsense quality of Bersa.

I live in MD. and will N-E-V-E-R have the ability to CC, so my question is this:

Comparing the two, which is a better pistol when carrying is not a factor the Thunder 9 or the UC?

Rmocarsky


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

What are you going to use it for? Since you can't carry, I assume for home defense...get a shotgun. For range shooting, there are better 9's to spend your money on. I have a .380 Thunder and have no issues with it. Bersa's quality is a hit and miss thing. I've seen people that want to throw their Bersa's in a lake because of issues, and others that really like theirs because of no issues. I think the biggest problem is their CS. I haven't had the pleasure of using them, but, everything I have read on this and other forums is pretty derogatory. I know this doesn't answer your question, just offering opinion.:smt033


----------



## rmocarsky (May 8, 2009)

*use*

Tekhead1219:

Nothing other than I do not own a 9 mm.

I have shotguns and .45 acps (which will always be primary for (HD).

Just always looking for a bargain and like I said, I do not own a 9 mm and I like the looks of the Bersa, not to mention the price.

Rmocarsky


----------



## BigDaveP (May 12, 2009)

I just bought the UC 9mm yesterday, going to range this morning for break-in.. I'll report back.. but it SURE Feels good in my hand.. lightning quick breakdown, sensible controls, great trigger feel on DA and SA.. without firing, this is one of the best I've ever seen.. keep in mind I don't buy $800 guns, at least not yet..  but this Bersa UC 9mm is very very nice..


----------



## Landor (Jan 31, 2008)

I would still get the UC. 

I am not a full size gun lover though. I have small hands.  Sorry about the CC not being an option. That just sucks.

Stay safe my friend...


----------



## rmocarsky (May 8, 2009)

*price paid*

BigDaveP,

What did you pay for the UC 9mm?

Rmocarsky


----------



## Landor (Jan 31, 2008)

I paid $411. It is the pro model with the rail.


----------



## BigDaveP (May 12, 2009)

rmocarsky said:


> BigDaveP,
> 
> What did you pay for the UC 9mm?
> 
> Rmocarsky


around $350.. probably a pretty decent price these days.. $389 with tax etc.

In Dallas at a pretty good discount gun shop..


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Bersa is coming out with a new CC 9mm called the BP 9CC it looks like it will be a very nice gun and might be worth waiting for if you are in no hurry and frugal. I read your other post and I say The Cougar

RCG


----------



## swatpup102 (Jun 30, 2009)

First off, I've owned and shot 2 9UC's and 1 .380 thunder. Had to have the .380 sent in for repair at the authorized center, and it was great service with no issues sending or getting it back. Don't know where you would have heard bad customer service, but I had no such trouble. 

The standard 9 vs. the 9UC I can't say other than I have shot my 9UC with over 7000 rounds and 0 trouble from it. It's still as accurate as brand new, it's nice and smooth, and with a lifetime warranty It may never die. If you are looking at low cost 9mm's, the 9UC is the one to get, and it just feels good in the hands. If the day comes that you could need to carry it with you, you'd be glad to have 14 rounds inside an extremely reliable pistol that will work every time.


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

rmocarsky said:


> Hi, gunners . . .
> 
> I have been having my frugal intellect "perked" by the seemingly no-nonsense quality of Bersa.
> 
> ...


If CCW is not a concern, go with the BT9mmHCPro, this gun









Pardon the picture, all the grease was not wiped off before the picture was taken.

Match grade barrel, 2-17 round mags, accessory rail. all metal frame which helps with recoil. And as with all Bersa pistols...great accuracy.
You can find these on some gun auction sights in the upper 300s or lower 400s.

The UC models are just as good but they are a smaller frame for conceal-ability and a lower capacity mag.


----------

